# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Не попадают в таблицу данные из запроса

## zlodei909

Добрый день, подскажите где нужно поправить. Не попадают данные в табличную часть


ВЫБРАТЬ
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура.Наименова  ниеПолное,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура.Наименова  ние,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Цена,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Сумма,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СтавкаНДС,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СуммаНДС
ИЗ
	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг.Товары КАК РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары
ГДЕ
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент

----------


## Сергей Я

Можно больше кода

----------


## zlodei909

> Можно больше кода


Конфигурация БП 2.0. Не получается вывести данные из второго запроса


Функция ПечатьРеализацияТоваровУс  луг()

	ЗапросШапка = Новый Запрос;
	ЗапросШапка.УстановитьПар  метр("ТекущийДокумент", СсылкаНаОбъект);
	ЗапросШапка.Текст =    	
 	"ВЫБРАТЬ
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Но  ер,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Да  а,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.До  оворКонтрагента,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Ко  трагент,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Ру  оводитель КАК Руководитель,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Су  маДокумента,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Ко  трагент.НаименованиеПолно  е КАК Контрагент,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Ко  трагент.ОсновноеКонтактно  еЛицо.Должность КАК Должность,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Ко  трагент.ОсновноеКонтактно  еЛицо.Представление КАК КонтактноеЛицо,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Ор  анизация.НаименованиеПолн  ое КАК Организация,
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.За  уководителяПоПриказу
 	|ИЗ
 	|	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг КАК РеализацияТоваровУслуг
 	|ГДЕ
 	|	РеализацияТоваровУслуг.Сс  лка = &ТекущийДокумент";

	Шапка = ЗапросШапка.Выполнить().Выб  рать();
 	Шапка.Следующий();

	Запрос = Новый Запрос;
	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "ТекущийДокумент", СсылкаНаОбъект);
	Запрос.Текст ="ВЫБРАТЬ
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура КАК Номенклатура,
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура.Наименова  ниеПолное КАК Товар,
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Количество КАК Количество,
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.ЕдиницаИзмерения КАК ЕдиницаИзмерения,
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Цена КАК Цена,
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Сумма КАК Сумма,
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СтавкаНДС КАК СтавкаНДС,
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СуммаНДС КАК СуммаНДС
	|ИЗ
	|	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг.Товары КАК РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары
	|ГДЕ
	|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент";

	ТаблицаУслуги = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();


 	ТабДокумент = Новый ТабличныйДокумент;
	ТабДокумент.ИмяПараметров  ечати = "ПАРАМЕТРЫ_ПЕЧАТИ_Реализац  яТоваровУслугТовары";
	Макет       = ПолучитьМакет("Акт");

	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Заг  ловок");
	НомерАкт = Шапка.Номер;
	НомерАкт = ОбщегоНазначения.Получить  омерНаПечать(СсылкаНаОбъе  кт);
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Но  мер = "Акт № " + НомерАкт;
	ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);

	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Дат  ");
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Да  та = Формат (Шапка.Дата, "ДФ=dd.MM.yyyy") + "г.";
	ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);

	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Шап  а");
    ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);


	ОбластьСтроки = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Стр  ка");
    НомерСтроки = 0;

	Для Каждого СтрокаТабличнойЧасти Из ТаблицаУслуги Цикл	

		НомерСтроки = НомерСтроки + 1;

		ОбластьСтроки.Параметры.За  полнить(СтрокаТабличнойЧа  ти);
		ОбластьСтроки.Параметры.Но  мерСтроки = НомерСтроки;


		ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьСтроки);

	КонецЦикла;

	Номенклатура = ОбластьСтроки.Параметры.То  вар;

	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Тел  ");
	РуководительР = Шапка.КонтактноеЛицо;
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Те  кст = Шапка.Контрагент + " в лице, " + ПадежП(Шапка.Должность, 2) + " " + Падеж(РуководительР) 
	+ ", действующего на основании Устава с одной стороны, и " + Шапка.Организация + " ";



	ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);


	Возврат ТабДокумент;

КонецФункции

----------


## Сергей Я

После цикла что это и зачем 
Номенклатура = ОбластьСтроки.Параметры.То  вар;
это обработка или просто из документа печать?

----------


## zlodei909

> После цикла что это и зачем 
> Номенклатура = ОбластьСтроки.Параметры.То  вар;
> это обработка или просто из документа печать?


Это можно удалить, остался кусок от тестирования

----------


## Сергей Я

ошибок нет? в цикл добавь сообщение типа Сообщить(номерстроки); проверь цикл вообще есть?

----------


## zlodei909

> ошибок нет? в цикл добавь сообщение типа Сообщить(номерстроки); проверь цикл вообще есть?


Ошибок нет, но цикл похоже не работает. Номер строки не выводит.

---------- Post added at 13:43 ---------- Previous post was at 13:38 ----------

Мне кажется что не правильно написан запрос который указан в вверху поста, т.к. пытался через консоль запросов вывести данные и их нет

----------


## Сергей Я

|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент";

---------- Post added at 13:49 ---------- Previous post was at 13:43 ----------

так должно работать не на то ссылку указывал  надо так 
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов ары.Ссылка.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент";

----------


## zlodei909

> |	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент";
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:49 ---------- Previous post was at 13:43 ----------
> 
> так должно работать не на то ссылку указывал  надо так 
> |	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов ары.Ссылка.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент";


Пусто, нет данных

----------


## Сергей Я

сообщение выходит заменил еще строку установить параметр работал в форме объекта
Запрос = Новый Запрос;
Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "ТекущийДокумент", Ссылка);
Запрос.Текст ="ВЫБРАТЬ
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура КАК Номенклатура,
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура.Наименова  ниеПолное КАК Товар,
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Количество КАК Количество,
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.ЕдиницаИзмерения КАК ЕдиницаИзмерения,
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Цена КАК Цена,
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Сумма КАК Сумма,
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СтавкаНДС КАК СтавкаНДС,
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СуммаНДС КАК СуммаНДС
|ИЗ
|	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг.Товары КАК РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары
|ГДЕ
|	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент";

ТаблицаУслуги = Запрос.Выполнить().Выгрузит  ь();


НомерСтроки = 0;

Для Каждого СтрокаТабличнойЧасти Из ТаблицаУслуги Цикл	

НомерСтроки = НомерСтроки + 1;
сообщить(НомерСтроки);

КонецЦикла;

----------


## zlodei909

Все равно не работает, может связано с тем что это внешняя печатная форма?

----------


## Bolzen

Может тупо документы без заполненной табличной части? Я повторил запрос в консоли, все работает. И предыдущий запрос не пустой.
Image 2.jpg

Тут файлик с запросом https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-eU...it?usp=sharing
Можно открыть консолью и посмотреть, будет работать или нет.

ВЫБРАТЬ
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура.Наименова  ниеПолное,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Номенклатура.Наименова  ние,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Цена,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Сумма,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СтавкаНДС,
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.СуммаНДС
ИЗ
	Документ.РеализацияТоваро  Услуг.Товары КАК РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары
ГДЕ
	РеализацияТоваровУслугТов  ары.Ссылка.Ссылка = &ТекущийДокумент

Может как раз проблема с передачей параметра &ТекущийДокумент, не ссылка передается на документ.

----------


## zlodei909

Очень странно, все тоже самое, выводит заголовки столбцов, но данных нет, документы все с табличной частью, пробовал разные. Я так понимаю что он не видит сам &ТекущийДокумент, хотя параметр есть и выбираю разные документы из Реализации Товаров и Услуг. Прям загадка какая то. 

P.S. Спасибо за помощь.

---------- Post added at 15:42 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------

Конфигурация БП 2.0.49.6

----------


## Bolzen

Проверь чтобы условие в запросе было "РеализацияТоваровУслугТо  ары.Ссылка.Ссылка", а то ссылка на табличную часть получается, и работать не будет.

----------


## zlodei909

ДружиЩЩЩе спасибо тебе огромное, банальная невнимательность, все время делал обработки для Номенклатуры, а в этой компании продают услуги, следовательно я выбирал табличную часть Товары, а не Услуги.
Спасибо за помощь! :)

---------- Post added at 16:05 ---------- Previous post was at 15:51 ----------

Тема закрыта.

----------

